# iPod mini



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Janvier 2004)

Bon le voilà le petit ! Les rumeurs semblaient pour une fois être fondées.

Alors vos impressions sur le bébé (qui ne verra cependant le jour sur le vieux continent qu'en avril) ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2004)

Je le trouve terrible en gris. (métal)
Mais bon j'ai mon 15 Go toujours fringant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ma compagne par contre risque de craquer pour un Bleu ou rose ou gris, elle hésite encore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"C'est un bijou" a-t-elle dit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est vraiment terrible, tellement petit par contre faudra voir la batterie, quel autonomie aura-t-elle.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Janvier 2004)

Pour l'autonomie, en théorie la même que son grand frère : 8 heures. En théorie je dis bien...

En gris métal il est splendide en effet. Design minimaliste comme je les aime


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Petite réflexion sur le prix de l'iPod Mini.
> 
> Un paquet de cigarette coûte en France 5 euros.
> on a donc 50 paquet de cigarette pour le prix d'un iPod Mini.
> ...



je remets ma réflexion ici car elle est tellement chouette...


----------



## minime (7 Janvier 2004)

Certains attendaient un iPod vraiment pas cher, et trouvent que la différence de prix de 50$ avec l'iPod 15 Go (ex-10 Go) est trop faible, d'où un certain sentiment de déception. Même l'iPod Mini reste un produit de luxe par rapport à ce qu'on peut trouver sur le marché. Mais pour l'instant le produit de luxe se vend mieux que les autres. On peut surement faire moins cher, mais les lecteurs bon marché sont ils aussi bien, et ont-ils l'aura de l'iPod ?

Le prix du nouveau Rio Nitrus comparable à l'iPod Mini (4 Go, USB 2.0) sera également de 249$.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Janvier 2004)

Si on espère avoir l'iPod mini à 200  alors on peut fumer encore un peu ?






Ma fille fume pas, et je commence à avoir peur pour ma bourse.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2004)

Mais l'iPod 15GO a 299$ peut espérer l'avoir a 299???? La logique le voudrait??? non??? c'est clair que l'iPod mini est cher je trouve surtout que c'est un disque dur dedans


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Janvier 2004)

L'iPod 15 Go est à 349 . 

Peut-on espérer le mini à 249  ?


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2004)

Je crois que je vais opter pour le 15 GO


----------



## °U°go (7 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi mais quand est qu'il sera disponible en magasin je parle du nouveau 15 go a 349 euros ? j'aimerai me l'offrir cette semaine.

Le mini ipod ? TROP CHERE mais beau.


----------



## Silvia (7 Janvier 2004)

Je me demandais comment faire un iPod plus beau que l'actuel, Apple l'a fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est sublime, classe, un bijou.

Pas donné certes, comme tout bijou.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais comment faire un iPod plus beau que l'actuel, Apple l'a fait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Je te le fait pas dire


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Ma fille fume pas, et je commence à avoir peur pour ma bourse.



Elle l'a donc bien mérité.


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais comment faire un iPod plus beau que l'actuel, Apple l'a fait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai des infos exclusives : la prochaine version se fera en boucles d'oreille, comme ça en plus les écouteurs seront intégrés.

PS. Steve discute avec Cartier pour des versions jet-set avec le prix en k. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais faut attendre le 1er avril 2005.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2004)

Cherche job très bien rémunéré pour cause de copine Applemaniaque.

(en dessous de 10000 euros net/mois s'abstenir.








 )


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Cherche job très bien rémunéré pour cause de copine Applemaniaque.
> 
> (en dessous de 10000 euros net/mois s'abstenir.
> 
> ...



Tant que c'est pas Silvia qui va directement chercher un Jobs à Cupertino pour être servie de suite.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas Silvia qui va directement chercher un Jobs à Cupertino pour être servie de suite.



Héhé, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Janvier 2004)

Vous avez l'intention de vous en prendre un? comment le trouvez vous? prix etc...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez l'intention de vous en prendre un? comment le trouvez vous? prix etc...



Le prix est correcte. Je ne pourrais pas dire mieux que Minime:



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> ...l'iPod Mini reste un produit de luxe par rapport à ce qu'on peut trouver sur le marché. Mais pour l'instant le produit de luxe se vend mieux que les autres. On peut surement faire moins cher, mais les lecteurs bon marché sont ils aussi bien, et ont-ils l'aura de l'iPod ?
> 
> Le prix du nouveau Rio Nitrus comparable à l'iPod Mini (4 Go, USB 2.0) sera également de 249$.



Le Rio Nitrus 1.5Go coûte 199,99$






Je compte donc prendre un MiniPod rose pour ma compagne, je n'ai plus le choix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(nous avons un évènement à fêter en mai, ce sera un joli cadeau même si pour la surprise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Kittynui (7 Janvier 2004)

Hihi moi j'en veux un rose, un ipod mini rose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si ça se trouve on aura pas de chance, en avril si ça se trouve le dollar remontera et on aura l'ipod mini à 300  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais essayer de me le faire rammener des states en le commandant sur l'apple store US car 1,25$ pour 1 ca fait plus que 199  HT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Le rio il est quand même moche, y a pas photo


----------



## vincmyl (8 Janvier 2004)

Peut on acheter sur le Store US si on a un compte sur le store Fr? La livraison est possible? Risque de taxes?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2004)

Non, tu ne peux pas.

Si une de tes connaissances va aux USA ou que tu y vas toi même, tu peux par contre en ramener un, tu le déballes bien entendu.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Janvier 2004)

Malheureusement je ne connais personne..mais n'y a t il pas un moyen détourné pour quand meme se faire livrer en france?


----------



## marlou (8 Janvier 2004)

250 zorros ca risque de pas creuser l'ecart avec les autres et en plus ca ne fera pas craquer ceux qui compte leurs sous, ou alors 10 Go de plus pour 100, il faudrait etre fou pour depenser moins!!!
(entre les deux, acheter isight+bt)


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Janvier 2004)

je rentre de la Fnac digit où j'ai un peu comparé l'iPod mini avec les autres lecteurs MP3. Malgré les impressions de certains, il n'est pas cher au regard de la concurrence.
En fait, il apparaît cher que lorsqu'on le compare avec son grand frère 15go.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

A la fnac a Strasbourg, hier il soldé l'ancien modèle 20 GO a 360...
C'est vrai qu'il pas cher comparé a la concurrence...donc c'est un bon choix stratégique...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Janvier 2004)

Je pense que le but d'Apple était d'avoir un prix face à la concurence et non face à l'iPod.

Si c'est bien ça, alors le prix est justifié.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

Exactement, face a la concurrence le prix est bien placé...cela dit c'est un peu long d'attendre jusqu'en avril alors je vais prendre le moèle 15GO


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2004)

Question: je suppose que aucun accessoire iPod n'est compatible avec l'iPodmini ?
Et pour le commander aux USA il faut une adresse de facturation là-bas ?


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2004)

Si si ils sont tous compatibles sans aucun pb


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2004)

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je commande donc le...on verra la couleur en Avril


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2004)

Tu as le temps d'ici avril...de choisir ta couleur..moi j'espere que le prix ne sera pas de 299 mais 249 euros...


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2004)

Avec un dollar aussi bas...mais c'est une autre histoire !


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi je suis tenté de le prendre aux US mais comment faire? Livraison? taxes?
Derniere question l'autonomie est aussi grande que les grands Ipods, je suis scéptique...


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2004)

8h selon le site Apple USA... identique aux deux iPod et iPod mini ....


----------



## vincmyl (12 Janvier 2004)

Ok tres bien maintenant comment faire pour le faire livrer...le commander chez un revendeur aux USA?


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2004)

Et bien c'est comme une Z4 aux heures de pointes sur le périph... Je vois déjà toute l'intellingenstia fashion et branchouille de Paris se faire un devoir de se le procurer, avec un stand spécial chez Colette ou l'on vendra une série ultra limitée. Un véritable "must have it", de la pure hype qui je l'espère ne va pas venir (trop rapidement) jusqu'au oreilles de ma copine représentant la cible clientèle parfaite sur ce mini iPod...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Et bien c'est comme une Z4 aux heures de pointes sur le périph... Je vois déjà toute l'intellingenstia fashion et branchouille de Paris se faire un devoir de se le procurer, avec un stand spécial chez Colette ou l'on vendra une série ultra limitée. Un véritable "must have it", de la pure hype qui je l'espère ne va pas venir (trop rapidement) jusqu'au oreilles de ma copine représentant la cible clientèle parfaite sur ce mini iPod...



Benjamin en a déja commandé un ?


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

Chez macmall par exemple il livre partout


----------



## fragelrock (15 Janvier 2004)

faut attendre AVRIL???


----------



## Omega (15 Janvier 2004)

Oui , fragelrock il faudra bien attendre Avril pour l'arrivée de l'ipod en Europe . Ce qui pourrait correspondre a la sortie de l' ITMS Europe enfin ésperons


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2004)

Je vais pas pouvoir attendre jusque la


----------



## TheBigMacintoch (16 Janvier 2004)

ben niveau prix chez archos il y a autre chose niveau capacité et tt docn bon pour moi à 200 l'ippod 4 Go eut ete mieux masi bon c ue impresion : il n'y a pas de ruptur entre le modeles donc c moyen je toruve nivo prix ...



++


----------

